# Has anyone seen this? Your thoughts.....



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

Check this thread over at LS1GTO.com - http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1008958#post1008958


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

looks good but i think it would be better if it matched the upper grills. but that is me EVERYTHING has to match! lol


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

muthstryker said:


> looks good but i think it would be better if it matched the upper grills. but that is me EVERYTHING has to match! lol


lol - I can relate! 

The general thing is that the stock factory grilles don't even match so why do aftermarket grilles have to? Just a thought or 2 cents.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> looks good but i think it would be better if it matched the upper grills. but that is me EVERYTHING has to match! lol


:agree


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> :agree


I just read a bit more of the thread on LS1GTO.com, and see that they will offer a matched set but for the Auto-X / SAP kidney's. :cool Cool!:cool


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like the little car from the Chevron commercials


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry guys, but anything's better than the cheap a$$ plastic slats that are on there stock. Mine won't even stay pushed to the front of the bumper the way it should.

I'd take a black one for my '05 Quicksilver. Can we get a price quote? PM me please


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

*Check the RaceMesh site.....*



MeanGoat said:


> Sorry guys, but anything's better than the cheap a$$ plastic slats that are on there stock. Mine won't even stay pushed to the front of the bumper the way it should.
> 
> I'd take a black one for my '05 Quicksilver. Can we get a price quote? PM me please


I see on the RaceMesh website that they will be available to order on 3/1/06
RaceMesh for GTO


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with muthstryker...I think it should match the grill...but then, I'm a chick so I accessories everything to a "T" LOL


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

YellGTO said:


> Check this thread over at LS1GTO.com - http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1008958#post1008958


Just go to Home Depot and buy the gutter guards in the roofing section. That's all those things look like.


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

edysinger said:


> Just go to Home Depot and buy the gutter guards in the roofing section. That's all those things look like.


Honestly - you would put building material on your car???????????
SHAME SHAME - it's a sad sad day for GTO owners.

LOL -  











The REAL DEAL - :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The funny thing is that insert DOES look exactly like gutter guard mesh. Anybody here have trouble with leaves getting into their grilles?


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The funny thing is that insert DOES look exactly like gutter guard mesh. Anybody here have trouble with leaves getting into their grilles?


:willy: >>> b_a_betterperson <<< NEEDS GLASSES :seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No, chief, you need to objectively look at gutter guard and compare it to the material used in that race mesh grill. It looks similar. The race mesh, of course, is heavier gauge, but it does look similar.

If you're going to market a product and want to maximize sales -- you're going to have be able to handle feedback like an adult.


----------

